# Walnut Handled Screw Driver



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I made this from one of the Rockler Kits that are avaialble. Fun project. We have my side of the family Christmas on New Years Day and this is a gift for my dad ( along with a pen and case I made earlier ). I gave my brother a pen for his birthday and my dad said "Where's Mine"? ....so he will like it. 
The only thing I do not like about the kit is that the bits are not standard sized double ended like Stanley etc. On a qwest to fine additional bits or and adapter that will hold additional bits. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Where's Mine ???????? do you need my address ? LOL

Very nice 

Bj 

Here's a challenge for you ,put a screw on top so it will hold extra bits in the handle...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Nice job.*

Nice job Corey. Really a fine looking present.

Bj. I think that it would be a challenge for Corey to put extra bits in the end. Seems there is not enough room once the barrel is inserted into the handle.  Nice thought tho.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. BJ, it could be done if it used the little bits, but this uses double ended bits. I wish they made it so they could use the little bits or the 1 1/2 long bits. Even the double ended bits have a barrel that is larger on the barrel so standard double ended bits don't work in it. 

As far as a screw end, that would be difficult for me but with a longer handle and good planning, a suction fit end would be do-able and would be kind of cool. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

This what I meant , remove the top then drill holes down into the handle to hold the bits,it looks like you could get 4ea. 5/16" holes deep enough to hold the bits.
Then put a 1/4 turn lock on the in side of the head and handle..or a press fit 

Just a Note **** I see that you have tons of stock under your bench so when will I get mind ,,,, LOL ,LOL, hahahahaha   by the way did you make your awl with the welding rod ,,,, yet ?


Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

OMG....

Corey, that thing is fantastic! You did the wood proud and I know Dad is going to treasure that.

Good going.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

This is what I would try , get the Grizzly set(s) and use the parts to make a neat one like you did out of wood but use just the parts from the items below.
JUST the guts   a real hand me down item when you get done with them and a one of a kind...  but a real tricky turning job 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/h8161
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h8162
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h8163

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey BJ, cool idea but I expect that it would be destroyed by the time they are done since they all have ratcheting mechanisims. I destroyed one today doing the same thing  A non ratcheting model would work better I think. I will have to give it a try!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I would cut the parts off the Grizzly items with a Dremel tool then turn the handle so you could slip the parts in place with a bit of super glue, the one with the hex part I would use a Allen hex stock to hold it place then turn the handle .

Turn the out side then drill it out just abit and use a small sq.chisel to get the hex it place, and the same thing for the other end but use a wooden dowel in the center to hold it in place for the turning, just thinking out loud  

Just one more note**** I think I would cut the threads off the tail end (grizzly part) and slip them over on the end (ring thing) and the same with the top cap,threading can be a hard job when the stock is real thin and I'm sure you know that...  


Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Corey, you could use an "allen wrench" or "hex" for the shaft and magnetize a socket and simply attach that to you wooden handle. Then you could use the small bits.

Looks good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Your good Bj .... you already did it, now I don't have to!  

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good idea Hamlin! Thanks!

Corey

I found a nut driver that is magnetized that can be epoxied into place!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Little Show and Tell  

Talking about screw drivers and alike I got the one below for Xmax. this year I'm not a great fan of small battery screw drivers BUT this one is best one I have come across, it will drive a #8 x 3" deck screw just like my big Dewalt 18volt and will and not lug down, Snap-On just came out with this one, it's 7.2 volt and a small sucker at that,I'm always looking for something small to get into the hard spots and it looks like this will fit the bill,they are coming out with a light for the set in April this year, but who cares.
No drill chuck but I can use the hex drills bits and other bits that just snap in and lock .

I thought you would like to see it  .


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey that is a cool little set Bob! I would like that too. Performance sounds great. I have the Ryobi 18V batteried tools or some of them. I bought the little right angle drill or as they call it "close quarter drill/driver". Doesn't fit any better than my 12V Craftsman in tight places. This would fit the bill Bob and great for odd jobs around the house like those blinds I have to hang in the kitchen etc.....lol. Good snag from Santa!

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

You're very welcome Corey.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Corey that is a awesome looking screwdriver. I really like the form and finish. Excellent job.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bernie, they are fun kits.

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I was looking for a item for Tom and I came across this you may want to take a look at it just for kicks.

http://magazine-directory.com/American-Woodworker.htm
http://magazine-directory.com/
http://www.rd.com/americanwoodworker/img/content/4In1Screwdriver.pdf

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, I have that issue and is what got me thinking about ordering the kits. 

Corey


----------

